# EZY Finish



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Has anybody used trim products by a company called Studco? I have a job that specs out EZY Jambs for the doors and EZY Finish Z trim at the baseboard. I haven't had a chance to call them up yet.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Are they metal or plastic CSR sell the metal ones I think trim tex has vynal


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Ive used a fair bit of ezy jambs good product i have never installed only troweld i reccomend using fibafuse on the corners where horizontal meats vertical due to some hair line cracks more from people slamming heavy doors i think


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Potential for crack fibafuse taped over corners will help


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

embella plaster said:


> Ive used a fair bit of ezy jambs good product i have never installed only troweld i reccomend using fibafuse on the corners where horizontal meats vertical due to some hair line cracks more from people slamming heavy doors i think


Sounds good. We mesh tape all of our bead after it has been fastened. So I hope that will be enough.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We did a complete house lot of them last year. Good product, I would recommend getting the carpenter to install the jambs, as they will be the ones hanging the doors. It will put the responsibility on them in case the door won't fit. I hit the top corners with a flap disc of my angle grinder before trowelling them up, if you just bevel them slightly it make the top stansitions smoother.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

gazman said:


> We did a complete house lot of them last year. Good product, I would recommend getting the carpenter to install the jambs, as they will be the ones hanging the doors. It will put the responsibility on them in case the door won't fit. I hit the top corners with a flap disc of my angle grinder before trowelling them up, if you just bevel them slightly it make the top stansitions smoother.


Good point gazz occasionally the dont meet to well


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> I would recommend getting the carpenter to install the jambs, as they will be the ones hanging the doors. It will put the responsibility on them in case the door won't fit.



I hope you don't make this recommendation after a bad experience


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

To be honest I'm not a huge fan of them compared to using gyp and xangle 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

keke said:


> I hope you don't make this recommendation after a bad experience


No bad experience Keke, it is just that other trades can be quick to point the finger. So it pays to cover ones butt.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> No bad experience Keke, it is just that other trades can be quick to point the finger. So it pays to cover ones butt.


is there a Pun intended Mr. Gazman....


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

No pun intended Mr Bazooka,, but it is not bad eh.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Well i use fibafuse to cover ones butt......join


----------

